# Do you spit in public?



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

I think I'm mucusly impaired so I don't think I've ever had a need to spit up a loogie.

I remember in elementary school I noticed the other guys were learning how to spit. They were evening having distance competitions and it seemed cool to try. I gave it a shot when I was alone and dribbled all over myself. Needless to say I never tried spitting leisurely again.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I swallow it back down in public. I spit it out in the sink at home/school, though. I'd only spit saliva (not phlegm) in the streets, and that would be because I have a funny taste in my mouth.


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

Ewww absolutely not. Like I NEVER (and I mean that) throw anything on the floor.


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

I always spit. I just can't swallow it back, it doesn't go.
Once I was talking to a friend - before I had any relationships - and she threatened me that she will kill me personally if I ever spit in front of my future girlfriend. And then I got this girlfriend and I of course forgot I wasn't supposed to spit. Right after it I started to apologize and at the same time she started to jump enthusiastically: "Do you wanna compete who spits further??"

So, what I learned was: Never deny your true self


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Darner said:


> I always spit. I just can't swallow it back, it doesn't go.
> Once I was talking to a friend - before I had any relationships - and she threatened me that she will kill me personally if I ever spit in front of my future girlfriend. And then I got this girlfriend and I of course forgot I wasn't supposed to spit. Right after it I started to apologize and at the same time she started to jump enthusiastically: "Do you wanna compete who spits further??"
> 
> So, what I learned was: Never deny your true self


yay! Good to know that I'm not the only barbarian who's engaged in spitting contests with others. :laughing:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

No, I don't spit in public. I don't tend to purposefully draw attention to myself in any way in public, so why would I do something like that? Even if I didn't care about the attention I still wouldn't do it.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Only when I have mucus and cannot hold it. I swallow my spit


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm not one for loud "ohohhsssct" of hocking a lougie, but I will spit on a hot day at work (outside job). I never do it with a decent frequency, and on occasion at work I will also chew tobacco.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

As an INTP I do not venture out into the public eye, and therefore all my spitting is done in private by default.


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

I don't spit, I swallow.

:wink:


----------



## obz900 (Mar 29, 2010)

Only when I'm smoking. It's more accepted amongst smokers I think.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

PseudoSenator said:


> Fuck no. That's vile


lol



RyRyMini said:


> It's not like walking down the street will suddenly cause such an uncontrollable amount of saliva or mucus to come into your mouth that you need to immediately expel it.


well, actually...



umbrellasky said:


> I think it's disgusting. I hate seeing people do it on the street. If you are the sort of person that gets a lot of mucus then carry tissues around with you and discreetly spit into that, not on the floor thank you very much.


And create paper waste? Heavens!


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

^^


RyRyMini said:


> It's not like walking down the street will suddenly cause such an uncontrollable amount of saliva or mucus to come into your mouth that you need to immediately expel it.


Yep, actually it is. Also driving a bike, running (especially - for me) etc. 



Lullaby said:


> Tissues exist for a reason, people. :dry:


Spitting in a tissue? I've never heard of this. If you then throw it in a can it's basically the same as spitting directly in the can.


----------



## SonS (Oct 15, 2010)

hahaha, this is one of the wackiest polls.


----------



## Rawr (Oct 5, 2010)

My friend spit in the holy water at church once, ahahaha.

...butno.
I find it rather disgusting otherwise.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Rawr said:


> My friend spit in the holy water at church once, ahahaha.
> 
> ...butno.
> I find it rather disgusting otherwise.


:crazy:

Was he making a statement or was it just the most convenient receptacle to spit in? ;P


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

I do it secretly even though I live in the worst part of town where people just do it publicly an in view of others


----------



## Rawr (Oct 5, 2010)

God said:


> :crazy:
> 
> Was he making a statement or was it just the most convenient receptacle to spit in? ;P


What do you think? xD


----------



## KaylRyck (Feb 2, 2010)

Wait...what if you never have the need to spit?? :mellow:


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

KaylRyck said:


> Wait...what if you never have the need to spit?? :mellow:


Then you:

a) are not a smoker
b) don't party hard enough to snort...and I don't mean at shitty jokes.
c) have never gone for a long run in cold dry air.

You ENTJs are such model citizens. :crazy:


----------

